
OpenBSD to replace BIND with nsd and unbound - bleakgadfly
https://twitter.com/#!/HenningBrauer/status/171205032870543360
======
stock_toaster
NLnet Labs puts out some quality work: NSD, Unbound, Ldns/Drill. I liked NSD
quite a bit when I used it.

